# Dont do this! I am a special kind of dummy



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

OK well I am hoping someone can learn from my mistake and a mistake that I knew not to make already. So I guess I am Relearning a lesson here!

Let me try to justify this to myself at least so I can have a little bit of my dignity intact, well not really but appease me anyways for a moment!

My work requires me to travel extensively. So on a period where I was home for 36 hours before leaving for another 2 weeks I sprayed some of the ivy vines growing on my fence posts to kill them. SUCCESS! The whole time I was saying to myself, "Don't forget to get an additional pump sprayer and mark this one just for stuff that kills plants!"

Now most, if not all of you know where this is going next!

Fast forward 2 1/2 weeks, my garden is doing great but Japanese beetles have invaded my new fruit trees, my squash, raspberries, grapes, artic kiwis and the list goes on! So I grabbed my handy dandy sprayer, mixed up some sevin and began to spray all the above with sevin.

Fast forward another week, my wife calls me (Mind you I am now about 1200 miles away working), she asks me, "Why is everything in the garden dying? I got this I am a fricking idiot look on my face, I could feel that look of shame! 

Lesson from dummy here, don't do that! Always have separate sprayers for your liquids!

The good news in this story, my zuchinni, corn, yellow squash, blackberries, blueberries, artic kiwi and maybe the pear trees might make it. All in all though in fruit trees/bushes/vines, this little "dummy move" will end up costing me a whole lot of time/labor and about $350! 

DON"T DO WHAT I DID!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok ... I won't ... :rofl:

Thanks for sharing, I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Good judgement comes from experience. Experience comes from poor judgement. Thanks for sharing. I'm always grateful to learn from other peoples mistakes. Lord knows that I have paid the price myself enough.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

That is why I have my weed sprayer clearly marked.
I would no doubt do the exact same thing you did otherwise.
A few years ago at the VA American Lake golf course in Tacoma WA they had a new helper put fertilizer on the greens.
Yep he got the wrong stuff and killed several greens before someone figured it out and stopped him.
Thousands and thousands of dollars.
He was just following orders but they weren't very clear.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Exactly why I have written on two siphon hoses in the same box....

W A T E R 

G A S 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Ok ... I won't ... :rofl:
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I needed a good laugh today.


Naekid I had to share! It was a dumba$$ move and I know it! But if one person won't do it and learn from my mistake/AKA dummy move then admitting I am a jackwagon is worth it!
:brickwall::booboo:oops::facepalm:


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

I have never done that, but...I also just realized I do not have my sprayers marked. Wonder how long it would have been before I grabbed the wrong one and made a similar mistake?? Probably not too long! Going now to label them!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't think anyone reading your story thinks you're 'a special kind of dummy.' Nope, more likely folks are thinking, 'man, that could have been me.' 

Sorry for all the plant loss!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry for your loss! I always used a water can for 
Sevin. Lots faster and easier than a sprayer. I used the nasty stuff in the sprayer.

If it makes you feel better to have some company in the "dumb things" category I once used the wrong gasoline in my chainsaw. It was dark in the garage and I filled the saw out of the wrong can. They make a "ting, ting, ting" sound just before the motor seizes up.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*God loves dummies,look how many are there*

OK enough about dummies; we all had one or two moments in our lifetime anyway but on this subject of gardening I`m no evil cannibal ,any way my father used to make an evil brew for his garden that even scared the cats away all natural, something like this here.


----------

